# Augsburger Allgemeine muss Daten eines Forennutzers herausgeben



## Nicko1998 (29 Januar 2013)

> Wegen einer Beleidigung in den Kommentaren unter einem Artikel hatte die Augsburger Allgemeine Besuch von der Polizei. Der Augsburger Ordnungsreferent V. U. erzwang die Herausgabe der Nutzerdaten.


[.....]


> Daraufhin besuchte am Montag, dem 28. Januar 2013, der ermittelnde Beamte mit einem Durchsuchungs- und Beschlagnahmebeschluss des Amtsgerichts Augsburg die Redaktion. Darin verpflichtete das Gericht die Redaktion dazu, die vorliegenden Daten des betreffenden Nutzers an die Ermittler herauszugeben, was sie letztendlich auch tat.


 
Quelle: http://www.golem.de/news/augsburger...ines-forennutzers-herausgeben-1301-97206.html



> Beleidigter Referent
> Polizei beschlagnahmt in Redaktion Daten eines Foren-Nutzers


Quelle: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ion-Daten-eines-Foren-Nutzers-id23659806.html


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Einverstanden ...
... wenn die Gerichtsbarkeit bei Beleidigungen einem "Normalo" gegenüber genauso streng ist ... *hüstel*


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Januar 2013)

Ich fürchte die Amtsrichterin hätte vor Erlass des Beschlusses mal nachdenken und vlt. auch nachlesen sollen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2013)

Manchmal nennt man das auch blinden Aktionismus oder gar Betriebsblindheit - in beiden Fällen befragen sie doch bitte ihren Arzt oder den .....

Viel schlimmer noch empfinde ich die Tatsache, dass Staatsanwälte sich Beschlüsse in ihrer Amtsstube ausdenken oder anderweitig kopieren, Richter diese dann mit Unterschrift durchwinken und Polizisten nicht vom Remonstrationsgebot Gebrauch nehmen.

Deutschland ist auch nur eine Bananenrepublik, in der jeder machen kann, was er will - manchmal ohne Sinn, dafür aber mit mangelndem Verstand.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2013)

> Ein Artikel der Augsburger Allgemeinen über die Pläne von Volker U* (CSU), gegen die Straßenprostitution in der Stadt vorzugehen, hatte im Herbst 2012 zu einer heftigen und zum Teil emotionalen Diskussion in den Kommentaren zu dem Artikel geführt. Ein Nutzer warf U* *"Rechtsbeugung"* vor. U* sieht darin eine "ehrverletzende Äußerung" und hat einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, schreibt die Zeitung.
> Dieser informierte die Augsburger Allgemeine über die aus Sicht seines Mandanten "ehrverletzenden Äußerungen" und forderte die Redaktion auf, ihm mitzuteilen, wer hinter dem verwendeten Pseudonym steckt, um gegen den Autoren dieser Äußerungen Unterlassungsansprüche geltend machen zu können.
> Die Redaktion der Augsburger Allgemeinen *löschte den Kommentar umgehend*, lehnte die Forderung nach der Herausgabe der Nutzerdaten aber ab: "Wir nehmen die Meinungsfreiheit und insbesondere den Schutz der Daten unserer Nutzer sehr ernst", sagt Jürgen Marks, Mitglied der Chefredaktion der Augsburger Allgemeinen.


Unfassbar.
Weil ein christlich-sozialer Politiker sich beleidigt fühlt, wird ein Grundrecht ausgehebelt?
Das ist unfassbar.
UNFASSBAR!
Es fallen einem noch andere Dinge dazu ein, aber wer traut sich die noch schreiben, wenn solche Politiker unterwegs sind und auch noch mit so einem Irrsinn durchkommen?
Die Gedanken sind frei, Herr U*...


> Der Ordnungsreferent betonte in einer Stellungnahme an die Augsburger Allgemeine, _"dass nicht der Ordnungsreferent, sondern *ein unabhängiges Gericht* die Beschlagnahme von Userdaten angeordnet hat"_. Er kündigte aber an, den Strafantrag zurückziehen, *"wenn der User sich bei mir entschuldigt".*


Es gibt nur einen, der sich zu entschuldigen hat - und zwar bei der Demokratie, die er beschädigt hat. Was sich die Amtsrichter gedacht haben, würde man auch mal gerne erfahren...
Eine unfassbare Geschichte... Ich bin zutiefst irritiert.
Was genau ist eigentlich *Rechtsbeugung*? Laut wikipedia versteht man darunter "die bewusst falsche Anwendung des Rechts durch Richter, (...) bei Leitung oder Entscheidung einer Rechtssache zugunsten oder zum Nachteil einer Partei." und wem fällt dazu ein Sachverhalt ein, der in diesem Zusammenhang einschlägig zu diskutieren wäre? Na?

Ach ja:



> Auch Politiker müssen sich nicht beleidigen lassen. Aber sie sollten ein dickeres Fell haben als Menschen, die nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stehen. Und sie sollten immer maßvoll handeln.


Das ist die beste und vernünftigste Zusammenfassung zu diesem Thema. Man würde sich wenigstens eine homöopathische Dosis dieser Vernunft gerade bei Politikern wünschen.

By the way... Was der Herr U* ursprünglich in die Diskussion brachte, finde ich durchaus vernünftig und wie man da auf Rechtsbeugung kommt, kann ich ohne Kenntnis der Diskussion gerade nicht erkennen. Aber darum geht es jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2013)

P.S.


> Gegen den Durchsuchungsbeschluss kann die Augsburger Allgemeine auch nachträglich Rechtsschutz verlangen. Wegen der erlittenen Stigmatisierung und des Eingriffs in Grundrechte besteht hier ein Rechtsschutzbedürfnis. Der Augsburger Beamte hat schon früher Klarnamen von Online-Usern verlangt, daher besteht Wiederholungsgefahr. Wenn die Zeitung vor den bayerischen Gerichten mit ihrer Klage keinen Erfolg hat, könnte sie notfalls mit einer Verfassungsbeschwerde auch das Bundesverfassungsgericht einschalten.


http://www.taz.de/Polizei-bei-Augsburger-Allgemeinen/!110026/

Der Augsburger Allgemeinen wäre so viel Rückgrat zu wünschen.


> Aber auch das Augsburger Amtsgericht muss sich nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit fragen lassen. Dort ist man offenbar recht schnell bereit, Redaktionsräume durchsuchen und Daten beschlagnahmen zu lassen. Und das nicht etwa, weil eine schwere Straftat aufzuklären ist. Sondern allein deshalb, weil ein städtischer Ordnungsreferent sich beleidigt fühlt. Das sollte bedenklich stimmen.


 
Das ist alles keine Spiegel-Affäre, aber es hat Züge davon. Das ist halt so in Bayern- und viel zu viele sind noch immer stolz auf die Tradition des großen FJS...


----------

